# Farm Raised Catfish Report



## one big one

Took the family to Steve's, had 8 in the cooler in 30 minutes, one 6 lb.& a few 5 lb. total 34lbs, used white bread & american cheese slices. Just take the kids, you won't have time to fish. The fish are bitting anything. Walnut Hill 327-4020. He has bait & poles if needed...GO FISH...


----------



## surfstryker

Thanx for the report. I need to take my paw-in-law while he can still get around.


----------



## BeefBus

Have taken the kids myself, always a good time and plenty of fish and they taste great


----------



## DLo

Is is a 'by the pound' thing?


----------



## jim t

> *DLo (5/18/2009)*Is is a 'by the pound' thing?


Good question,... sounds like sure fun,... but what's the cost?

Not trying to put a bad spin on the thread, just trying to get useful info.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## one big one

$1 per pound over 4 lbs, $1.25 under 4 lbs., Steves # is listed above, you cant go wrong...Definitly a great place to go this weekend or any day but sunday's (closed ). They also clean them for a little extra.


----------



## NavySnooker

i'm friends with steve and i must say the service is phenomenal... steve is a very nice and very well educated man and has the most hard working kids i've ever met... it's truly a pleasure going to his place... i strongly suggest doing it. plus you can pick up some fresh butterbeans while you're there.. they grow excellent sweet corn and butterbeans


----------



## technically proficient

*I could have been fishing there all of these years*

Doggone it! My wife and I purchased corn from Steve a couple of years ago and were not aware of the catfish opportunity. Steve has a billboard on Garden Street in Pensacola advertising the fishing. We will definitely become regular customers. Can someone please tell me the winter hours. The website says 7a - 7p for May - Sept. but nothing about the other months. I am 76 and my wife is 73, but age does not stop us from fishing on my property in Galliano, La. on the coldest days of winter with winds of 40 mph. We catch catfish like the attached, along with redfish and speckled trout.


----------



## CatHunter

something about them cats that gets me fired up to go fishing


----------



## jaster

Prices must have come down I think they were a little more when I went. But I give it a thumbs up great place for the kids. I think they have a catch and release fee if you just wanna catch and release!


----------



## FishWalton

What is the name of the place n Walnut Hill, websiet url, etc.

thanks


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Here is a link:
Main


----------



## technically proficient

*Steve's Farm and Fishing*

WOW! we are impressed. Maria and I got there at 10:00 am on Friday, Sept. 3. By 11:30 am, we had a 60 qt. igloo filled with 65 lb. of catfish. Most were in the 5 lb. or over size. None under 2 lb. I was too tired to clean fish, so we let the three Mennonite young men clean the fish for a fee. Total for the 65 lb. and cleaning was $122. We had over 20 lb. of filets. I could have cleaned the fish at home, but hey, I am 76 years old and needed a couple of martinis when I got home!! My wife was so excited hauling in those fish. I barely got to fish because she had a fish on every cast. The time in which we caught the fish included a break and also lunch. A piece of Swiss cheese fell off my salami and Swiss sandwich, so I stuck the cheese on my hook - and immediately caught the largest catfish of the day.

On Labor Day, there is free admission. We will take our five year old grandson and a 17 year old grandson and let them have a ball.

Steve should advertise the fact that he has THREE lakes. The one in which we fished is about 400 yd. by 200 yd. What a grand place to have fun!


----------



## technically proficient

*stevesfarm.com*



fishwalton said:


> What is the name of the place n Walnut Hill, websiet url, etc.
> 
> thanks



stevesfarm.com is the website. Click on FISHING at the website. See my other notes about the place.


----------



## FishWalton

Friend Merle and I drove 114 miles to Steves Farm to see what all the chatter was about. Had lunch in Atmore and got to the fish ponds at high noon. Checked in and headed to the suggested pond. We expected it to be slow at mid day and it was. We fished about 2.5 hours and landed 57 pounds, largest about 10 to 12 pounds. Largest fresh water fish I have ever caught. We used chicken liver. A nice size cup from a food market is about $1.25. We used half a cup. However, all sorts of bait and tackle are available at the farm. 

Lesson learned when you know big fish are nearby. Don't lay your rod on ground with spool locked and turn your back. Lucky the butt was foam type rubber. I watched my rig go across the pond, butt in air like a periscope. Fetched young "Steve" with his canoe. He retrieved the rod and started reeling but the big cat was pulling him around in the pond. He was near shore so brought me the rig and I reeled in about a six or seven pounder. 

This is a first class operation. Steves young son was in charge and took good care of us. Great place to take the kids for good action or if you are just meat fishing and want a bunch in a hurry. We are doing a fishfry for a church group and just wanted to check out this facility and at the same time have a little fun catching fish. 

Thought I knew how to fillet a catfish. After watching a pro, young "Steve", I now have a new way of doing things. 

Great trip and highly recommended for this type of pay fishing.


----------



## technically proficient

*Correction to the URL for stevesfarm.net*



technically proficient said:


> stevesfarm.com is the website. Click on FISHING at the website. See my other notes about the place.


I apologize for my error to those who tried to access Steve's website. The correct address is stevesfarm.net it is NOT a dot COM.

Also, if you want to catch a catfish every 30 seconds, use a bottom rig and fish with the cheapest hot dogs that you can get. WM and others have a hot dog that is combination chicken, pork, and beef. We take a wood mallet, hammer into the bank about six inches a four foot by 2 inch diameter schedule 20 plumbing pipe and set the rod handle into that pipe. Easy fishing. We put three rods out and it keeps us busy until we fill the ice chest. See the attached picture for a look at the bottom rig that I made up.


----------

